# Netzwerk-Ping per Batch-Datei



## Slizzzer (16. August 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Ich knobel gerade an einem kleinen Batch-Script um ein Netzwerk "durchzupingen".


```
@echo off
echo Pingtest > c:\pingtest.txt
set /p adressbereich=Anfang des IP-Bereiches eingeben (Bsp. 192.168.10.):
echo -=Bitte warten! Pingtest laeuft!=-
for /L %%i IN (1 1 254) do ping -n 1 %adressbereich%%%i >> c:\pingtest.txt
set adressbereich=
```

Das Script läuft auch, nur hätte ich statt der typischen Ausgabe des Ping-Befehls nur die Rückmeldung in der Log-Datei, ob eine Antwort gekommen ist, oder nicht. Bzw. das nur die IP-Adressen, die "geantwortet" haben in die Log-Datei geschrieben werden.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------

